# Capsule Endoscopy Reveals High Incidence of Small Bowel Lesions With NSAID Use



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/455957


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

That's interesting. What would a doctor DO for someone with such lesions?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes what doctors do with these lesions?Thanks


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh god, after reading that, it sounds like something that could have happened to me. Maybe that's why I'm having all this trouble. I was on all the Cox-2 inhibitors (vioxx, celebrex, and bextra) plus daily doses of either: ibuprofen, naproxen, tylenol, darvocet, and other stuff for about 2 years before all this #### started. Darn it, and I looked at who's doing capsule endoscopy around me and I either have to go to the Seattle area or Vancouver, B.C. to have it done.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I assume the lesions heal when you stop taking NSAID's. That is typically what happens with lesions in the stomach. Usually this is when used chronically for several months or more sorts of problems.There are reports that they may heal up in a way that causes a stricture. http://www.acg.gi.org/physicians/guideline...SAID-Ulcers.pdf In that case they would remove it to reduce the symptoms see http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/bv.fcgi?...urg.section.971 near the bottom of the document.http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW...9339/25863.html gives the symptoms of small intestinal and large intestinal obstructions.K.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

I fell into this trap. Used Naproxen and aspirin for GI discomfort at night. Recently had pill endoscopy and found lesions. We thought it might be Crohns, but blood tests were negative.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What are you gonna do Badfoot?


----------

